# sink > 12' from wet vent



## userid (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello - I'm trying to help a customer. He is remodeling his kitchen in a high rise in Philadelphia, PA. He wants his sink > 12' away from the existing wet stack. Also, there doesn't appear to be an air stack to support this either. I believe local code states that the sink trap must be within 12' of the wet stack. Is there a way to mitigate this? I've read the use of Chicago loops and Studor vents, but it's unclear if any of this is allowed per Phila code. Please note: I'm not a plumber, I'm a GC. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You can install this vent fan, it's in the 2016 plumbing code.


.


----------



## userid (Jun 27, 2019)

really? Please do you know where? so I may go look?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

userid said:


> really? Please do you know where? so I may go look?


Just sub contract the plumbing out to a plumber.
You wont find a real answer here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

userid said:


> Hello - I'm trying to help a customer. He is remodeling his kitchen in a high rise in Philadelphia, PA. He wants his sink > 12' away from the existing wet stack. Also, there doesn't appear to be an air stack to support this either. I believe local code states that the sink trap must be within 12' of the wet stack. Is there a way to mitigate this? I've read the use of Chicago loops and Studor vents, but it's unclear if any of this is allowed per Phila code. Please note: I'm not a plumber, I'm a GC. Many thanks in advance.



just run the sink drain out the side of the building, plumbing systems are so over rated, then you dont need to follow any codes..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just run the sink drain out the side of the building, plumbing systems are so over rated, then you dont need to follow any codes..


Quite popular, and quite easy to do it this way. You don't need to pay a plumber either.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Quite popular, and quite easy to do it this way. You don't need to pay a plumber either.
> 
> 
> .


thats not what I meant, just run it out the side, and not connect to any other pipping...duel purpose...you water the grass below or give someone a shower..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

userid said:


> Hello - I'm trying to help a customer. He is remodeling his kitchen in a high rise in Philadelphia, PA. He wants his sink > 12' away from the existing wet stack. Also, there doesn't appear to be an air stack to support this either. I believe local code states that the sink trap must be within 12' of the wet stack. Is there a way to mitigate this? I've read the use of Chicago loops and Studor vents, but it's unclear if any of this is allowed per Phila code. Please note: *I'm not a plumber, I'm a GC.* Many thanks in advance.










First and foremost you're a fool to be involving yourself in a trade for which you are not licensed. Secondly, you're working outside the scope of your license which is illegal.

Do your customer a favor and refer them to a qualified plumbing contractor.


----------

